# Hi folks, I wonder if you could think about me tonight,



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello folks , sorry to be a burden, I wonder if you could think about me in your prayers tonight, I along with a most attentive vetenarian have been caring for my wee cat over the last two months, Tonight I came home after being at a lecture today, to find my wife in tears , The wee guy had died half an hour before I came in the door, He was a nice little companion In fact a true buddy,   I will miss him , I feel pretty ragged tonight.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 20, 2018)

core-oil,
We got your back. 
Prayers done and ongoing.

Daryl
MN


----------



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

Uglydog said:


> core-oil,
> We got your back.
> Prayers done and ongoing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Uglydog,  Greatly appreciated  I am heart sore tonight.-- core oil.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 20, 2018)

i'm very sorry to hear of the loss of the dear pet. 
i wish i had words to help.
he was very lucky to have a caring and attentive friend like you.

there are other small friends that need love and attention too.
maybe in time you can share more of your love with another little friend and help heal your heart.
all the best


----------



## cathead (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.  It gets better over time.  I have had to part with several cats and know how you feel.


----------



## David S (Feb 20, 2018)

Core-oil, my most compassionate thoughts are with you.  We are cat lovers and have had them say good bye to us and unfortunately we have had to have them say good bye when things got bad.

After your mourning period perhaps you could give your love an affection to another cat that needs a caring home.

David


----------



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm very sorry to hear of the loss of the dear pet.
> i wish i had words to help.
> he was very lucky to have a caring and attentive friend like you.
> 
> ...


Thanks kindly Ulma   I appreciate greatly your kinness


----------



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

cathead said:


> Sorry for your loss.  It gets better over time.  I have had to part with several cats and know how you feel.


Thank you kindly Cathead Your kind thoughts help


----------



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

David S said:


> Core-oil, my most compassionate thoughts are with you.  We are cat lovers and have had them say good bye to us and unfortunately we have had to have them say good bye when things got bad.
> 
> After your mourning period perhaps you could give your love an affection to another cat that needs a caring home.
> 
> David


Thank you for your kindness David Your thoughts like the other kind statements from the other kind folks are greatly appreciated  in this sad night.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry for your loss our pets are like family.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 20, 2018)

thomas s said:


> Sorry for your loss our pets are like family.


They sure are Thomas, When they leave us they leave a sad void in our lives , As they are gods little people Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Tool Chatter (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm truly sorry for the loss of your buddy, they take a piece of us with them.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 20, 2018)

So sorry to hear. My prayers are with you and your family. Comfort your wife thru this hard time.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 21, 2018)

Tool Chatter said:


> I'm truly sorry for the loss of your buddy, they take a piece of us with them.


They sure do , tool Chatter, a part of our heart goes, I made the wee guys grave today & laid him to rest in his favourite sun spot in the garden, Thank you very much for thinking of me.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 21, 2018)

Z2V said:


> So sorry to hear. My prayers are with you and your family. Comfort your wife thru this hard time.


Z2V    Your prayers are greatly welcome to us both at this time, Thank yo sincerely


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 24, 2018)

Hard when a family member passes , yes they are family. Sorry to hear , ill pray for you both.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you kindly for the kind thoughts  Silver Bullet,  Yes these wee guys are part of the family, He is sadly missed.


----------



## Sandia (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry for the loss of your buddy.  I have cats I am very fond of as well.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 26, 2018)

Also sorry. It’s one of the toughest things I know...


----------



## core-oil (Feb 26, 2018)

Sandia said:


> Sorry for the loss of your buddy.  I have cats I am very fond of as well.


Hi Bob, Yes it is tough, of all the cats I have ever had, The wee guy and I could "Talk Cat  to one another",  I appreciate your kind thoughts


----------



## core-oil (Feb 26, 2018)

wawoodman said:


> Also sorry. It’s one of the toughest things I know...


Thanks for the kind thoughts Wawoodman


----------



## mwhite (Feb 26, 2018)

core-oil said:


> Hello folks , sorry to be a burden, I wonder if you could think about me in your prayers tonight, I along with a most attentive vetenarian have been caring for my wee cat over the last two months, Tonight I came home after being at a lecture today, to find my wife in tears , The wee guy had died half an hour before I came in the door, He was a nice little companion In fact a true buddy,   I will miss him , I feel pretty ragged tonight.


Sorry for your loss. Pets are a beloved part of our family. Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 26, 2018)

Prayers from Chris and I too.  Our current cat was a stray and followed me and the dog home. He stayed at the back door meowing over and over so we took him in and named him what else?  "Meow-Meow" LOL..  He is by far the most affectionate cat we've ever had!!  When I get home from work he follows me around the house until I pick him up and give him his due.. LOL..  After I change and eat dinner, he sets in my lap and falls asleep, and heaven help me if I decide I need to get up!! He'll just meow over and over til I return and take my seat.  He's got me well trained I think!   I can't imagine the day when he leaves us.  

I hope you folks can feel better soon, and maybe find another friend in the future, we need good folks like you sharing your love.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been a cat person all of my life, and overall probably owned 200 or so. Sometimes quite a few strays and ferals I would take in and take care of. I've always liked the independent (pretend) attitude they exude. They say cats don't have owners, they have staff. I believe it. With as many cats as I've had, I've had to endure losses of various kinds when the time comes. It's never easy, and can be infuriating. But that shows that we care about them. We have been given dominion over the domestic animals of this world, so it is our responsibility to do what we can to make their life happy. Most of the time, in some way they reciprocate. I've been through the rescue business and have a good friend who has about 100 cats and 150 dogs at any given time. She is quite successful in rehoming the dogs and there is a "network" of people who travel and help transport the pets to their new homes. Cats not quite as easy to rehome. I have several that I claim to own, and take care of a dozen or so ferals that just kind of hang around because I have food, shelter and warmth. 

Just a few days ago a malnourished yellow tabby appeared at a neighbor's. Of course, he's been taken in, and taken care of. He's been around people before, I'm sure, because he quieted down much to quickly and accepted our attentions. Vet says he is about 5 1/2 months old, but weighs less than 3 lbs. He's eating well and has started the normal medical procedures during quarantine. Small of stature, but seems very loving. Seems very happy to be inside.

It seems very recent that we lost one, but when you have as many as I do, it seems to happen frequently. It never gets easy when you let them into your heart. And they have ways of getting in there. Like some of the others, I would encourage you, when you're ready, to take in another. Not to replace the lost pet, that will never happen. But to gain a new friend and start a life with a fresh outlook.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 28, 2018)

mwhite said:


> Sorry for your loss. Pets are a beloved part of our family. Prayers for you and your wife.


Thanks for the kind thoughts M White -- Greatly Welcome- Core-Oil


----------



## core-oil (Feb 28, 2018)

34_40 said:


> Prayers from Chris and I too.  Our current cat was a stray and followed me and the dog home. He stayed at the back door meowing over and over so we took him in and named him what else?  "Meow-Meow" LOL..  He is by far the most affectionate cat we've ever had!!  When I get home from work he follows me around the house until I pick him up and give him his due.. LOL..  After I change and eat dinner, he sets in my lap and falls asleep, and heaven help me if I decide I need to get up!! He'll just meow over and over til I return and take my seat.  He's got me well trained I think!   I can't imagine the day when he leaves us.
> 
> I hope you folks can feel better soon, and maybe find another friend in the future, we need good folks like you sharing your love.


34_40,  Thank you kindly to both you and Chris for the kind prayers,  Like you folks my little cat was a stray who came around hungry & cold   These little  souls bring a lot of love and companionship.  When they leave us it is an awful time.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 28, 2018)

Tony Wells said:


> I've been a cat person all of my life, and overall probably owned 200 or so. Sometimes quite a few strays and ferals I would take in and take care of. I've always liked the independent (pretend) attitude they exude. They say cats don't have owners, they have staff. I believe it. With as many cats as I've had, I've had to endure losses of various kinds when the time comes. It's never easy, and can be infuriating. But that shows that we care about them. We have been given dominion over the domestic animals of this world, so it is our responsibility to do what we can to make their life happy. Most of the time, in some way they reciprocate. I've been through the rescue business and have a good friend who has about 100 cats and 150 dogs at any given time. She is quite successful in rehoming the dogs and there is a "network" of people who travel and help transport the pets to their new homes. Cats not quite as easy to rehome. I have several that I claim to own, and take care of a dozen or so ferals that just kind of hang around because I have food, shelter and warmth.
> 
> Just a few days ago a malnourished yellow tabby appeared at a neighbor's. Of course, he's been taken in, and taken care of. He's been around people before, I'm sure, because he quieted down much to quickly and accepted our attentions. Vet says he is about 5 1/2 months old, but weighs less than 3 lbs. He's eating well and has started the normal medical procedures during quarantine. Small of stature, but seems very loving. Seems very happy to be inside.
> 
> It seems very recent that we lost one, but when you have as many as I do, it seems to happen frequently. It never gets easy when you let them into your heart. And they have ways of getting in there. Like some of the others, I would encourage you, when you're ready, to take in another. Not to replace the lost pet, that will never happen. But to gain a new friend and start a life with a fresh outlook.


Tony  Thank you kindly, Like you I have always had a cat around me since I could first walk, they bring into our lives love in their own way, All being of a different personality, This wee guy Whome I have just lost was a stray, It was uncanny how he just new to hang around my back door, and no one elses, He was a constant companion & could talk to me and I would talk back,  He seemed very wise as well as protecting me constantly always by my side  They are sent by God of that I have no doubt,  I will find a void in my heart with his passing,    In this time, one positive aspect to come out of my sadness, and my buddy's passing, Is how it has shown me what a kind caring group of folk the Hobby Machinist fraternity are.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 17, 2018)

The Crazy Cat Man is sad for you.

I had to put my furry spirit guide down in the summer, he nursed me to health when I got so sick in '07. Now my wife's border collie (her first dog ever) has four paws in the grave.

God brings me cats. I don't know if it's because I need a cat or if the cat needs me, but God brings them to me and I accept that solemn duty and obligation

When the time is right, God will bring you another kitty


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 17, 2018)

A couple of days ago, a young female showed up at a neighbor's. Wild, but live trapped and getting calmer. Has massive hookworm infestation as well as roundworms. She's just coming into season, so wanted to catch her and get her spayed as soon as I can. She's a little unusual in coloring. Mostly  tortie/calico but they would term her "pale" or light in tone. Looks like she will make a good cat. I don't know that I'll keep her. I have too many mouths to feed as it is.


----------



## core-oil (Mar 18, 2018)

P T Schram said:


> The Crazy Cat Man is sad for you.
> 
> I had to put my furry spirit guide down in the summer, he nursed me to health when I got so sick in '07. Now my wife's border collie (her first dog ever) has four paws in the grave.
> 
> ...


Thanks P.T. I appreciate the kind words of one cat loving soul to another , wise words, I had a bad spell today thinking about the wee guy,  But like you God will send a kindred spirit along , Like you it always happens  God bless -- Oil Mac


----------



## core-oil (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony Wells said:


> A couple of days ago, a young female showed up at a neighbor's. Wild, but live trapped and getting calmer. Has massive hookworm infestation as well as roundworms. She's just coming into season, so wanted to catch her and get her spayed as soon as I can. She's a little unusual in coloring. Mostly  tortie/calico but they would term her "pale" or light in tone. Looks like she will make a good cat. I don't know that I'll keep her. I have too many mouths to feed as it is.


Hi Tony,  God has sent the little kitty for you to nurse back to health, Hope you soon get these horrible parasites out of her system, I can guess you will warm to keeping her , Never fails!   God Bless


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a great Veterinarian who work with me on these ferals and strays. She appreciates the effort I put into population control in my admittedly limited area. It also cuts down on birth defects due to close inbreeding. I've been working on this for about 7 years, so it isn't often another turns up, but I think the word is out that I will take them in. Found one (beautiful Tuxedo male bobtail) on the front porch one morning. He smelled of fresh shampoo and was well fed. The only problem was he had ringworm. We didn't find that out until it had spread to some of the other cats and the human family too. Took a while to rid the house of it, but we learned to quarantine any new animals.

Not too far from me is a specialty vet who cares for big cats at a sanctuary in the area, and they work with us on the financial end, plus are equipped to handle wild cats. http://tigercreek.org/   They are some pretty special people. 

This youngster is already on medication for the worms, and a general antibiotic. She's responding very well. Still not getting along with the rest of the brood, but that is expected and will come soon enough should be find a home here. So far she's Jane Doe, but I think if daughter has a say, that will change so something more permanent. If I can catch her not hiding, I'll try to snap a pic or two. She's shy until you just sit on the floor and close your eyes for a couple of minutes at a time. That seems to make cats more comfortable. I guess they take that as non-aggressive behavior and overcome their initial fears. Still have to move slow, or she startles, but expected.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 18, 2018)

core-oil said:


> Thanks P.T. I appreciate the kind words of one cat loving soul to another , wise words, I had a bad spell today thinking about the wee guy,  But like you God will send a kindred spirit along , Like you it always happens  God bless -- Oil Mac



When the time is right, I can just about guarantee you will find a kitten on the back porch or in the barn. I have a Shop Moggy now who I frequently have to shut down machinery to drag out from behind or on top


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony Wells said:


> I have a great Veterinarian who work with me on these ferals and strays. She appreciates the effort I put into population control in my admittedly limited area. It also cuts down on birth defects due to close inbreeding. I've been working on this for about 7 years, so it isn't often another turns up, but I think the word is out that I will take them in. Found one (beautiful Tuxedo male bobtail) on the front porch one morning. He smelled of fresh shampoo and was well fed. The only problem was he had ringworm. We didn't find that out until it had spread to some of the other cats and the human family too. Took a while to rid the house of it, but we learned to quarantine any new animals.
> 
> Not too far from me is a specialty vet who cares for big cats at a sanctuary in the area, and they work with us on the financial end, plus are equipped to handle wild cats. http://tigercreek.org/   They are some pretty special people.
> 
> This youngster is already on medication for the worms, and a general antibiotic. She's responding very well. Still not getting along with the rest of the brood, but that is expected and will come soon enough should be find a home here. So far she's Jane Doe, but I think if daughter has a say, that will change so something more permanent. If I can catch her not hiding, I'll try to snap a pic or two. She's shy until you just sit on the floor and close your eyes for a couple of minutes at a time. That seems to make cats more comfortable. I guess they take that as non-aggressive behavior and overcome their initial fears. Still have to move slow, or she startles, but expected.



Speaking of shallow gene pools, the most recent addition is hermaphroditic!

We didn't learn this until the sixth time taking him/her/it to be fixed. Our vet has only been out of school five years and he was quick to take pics to share with his profs at vet school. It's name is Diesel-LOL, as the dogs would chase it under the tool truck and I'd feed it on top of the engine


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2018)

The little yellow tabbie is a bit of a mystery so far, similar. Vet says he is about 6 months old, and normally things develop by then, but this little guy has "undescended testicles", or he has been neutered. Can't tell yet. Or possibly a birth defect. It seems for some reason, most of the yellow tabby males we have had suffered from some problem, from personality disorders to more serious things, like a liver shunt, which ultimately proved fatal. So if you have a make yellow tabby, keep a close eye on them. 

LOL Diesel. Just make sure you know where he is when you crank up. I'm sure you know that though.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 19, 2018)

Most of the time when I fired up the pig, the cat was on my lap!

Diesel is a Tiger kittie, looks almost identical to the first Shop Moggy


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2018)

*Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort and relieve thy sick servants, and give thy power of healing to those who minister to their needs, that those for whom our prayers are offered may be strengthened in their weakness and have confidence in thy loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord, who liveth and reigneth with thee and the Holy Spirit, one God, now and for ever. Amen. *


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 26, 2018)

Hallo Core-oil.
I know I am very late to this conversation, I only saw it now. What I would like to say is I am a cat and animal lover myself and my thoughts are with you having lost 3 animals over the last 2 years. Cat(16),Ridgeback mix(14),Lab mix(14). Hope you feel better by now,I know you don't stop missing them.

Good luck. 
Michael.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 26, 2018)

Core-oil,
It is hard to lose our pets. I know cause we rescue abused dogs. We have 5 now, but have lost six over the last 14 years. You never forget them but it does get easier to accept over time. I pray that your pain of this loss will ease.


----------



## core-oil (Apr 26, 2018)

True Folks, One never forgets these wee guys, they leave pawprints on our hearts forever, I remember the fun times I had with him, he was a larger than life critter, It is getting a bit easier as the weeks roll past he is lying in a part of the garden which was his sun spot, along with the rest of the little people whom i cared for over the last forty years, cats, a rabbit, tame rats, (Frequently the inhabitents of the animal kingdom could teach  many of todays humanoids,  Basic humanities which a great number of our species have sadly nowadays "Cast by the Wayside")  I am greatly heartened by the kind thoughts shown by my brothers in iron , on the forum, Thanks guys.  In spite of many of you having monumental problems of your own, You take time to care
  As my mother would have said -- "A Stout Heart to a Steep Hill"


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2018)

Treat animals nicely, and they are loyal to you.
It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## core-oil (Apr 26, 2018)

Well spoken Nels,  The loyalty  & love animals give back is something which is priceless &pure.


----------



## David S (Apr 26, 2018)

Core-oil, please take this from a cat lover as well whom has had our cats just suddenly die, or eventually had to be put to rest.  My wife and I have found that the best way to get over our loss is to find a new one from a shelter and give it the love and attention that it so needs.

I understand that every one grieves at their own pace, but it seems to me that there just may be another cat needing your companionship.

David


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 27, 2018)

Our 2 dogs are rescues aswell and the last cat is a 3 legged rescued cat with lots of personality.


----------

